

Ask HN: Would you pay to see the resumes of successful candidates in your field? - taphangum

If you were job hunting and not having any luck.
======
cosgroveb
Nothing. There are lots of brilliant programmers out there with their CV on
their website.

~~~
steventruong
I agree with this. There are lots of talented developers out there with public
resumes available for view. The problem isn't necessarily what's written on
their resume alone. It's a combination of factors. That said, I think its more
valuable for people to get advice on what things a potential employer would
look for in a resume and among other things.

------
eswat
No. As a designer looking for work I’ve found that the people who truly want
to work with me will ask for a portfolio and a friendly chat, maybe a link to
my GitHub profile. Resume almost never comes into the discussion. I’ve also
been on the recruitment side and understand why people looking for designers
don’t really care for them.

But like one of the replies below, someone in finance or even the education
might pay for this.

------
nicholaides
No. I don't think it would be helpful. It's hard to claim that successful
developers got jobs in because of their great resumes, rather than from
networking, or being a good interviewer, etc.

Now, if you had TONS of data and could say what sort of attributes in a resume
are likely to get an interview, then that would be valuable.

------
actionbrandon
I could see this being successful in finance. While I personally don't want to
work for a big bank, I bet those that do would pay to see successful resumes--
especially from "non-target" schools. However, I also think it would be unwise
for the successful candidates to share their resumes so that might be
something to consider.

~~~
taphangum
Brandon,

I found this answer very insightful. I'd ask to ask you one or two more
questions via email.

I don't see one on your profile though. Can you post it here?

Or email me at tapha@live.co.uk and i'll get right back to you.

~~~
actionbrandon
actionbrandon@gmail.com

------
bartonfink
I'd be more likely to pay for substantive career coaching from someone who had
done work I found impressive. The problem there is that people who have done
work I'd like to emulate aren't likely to take money to be available for me to
bounce career ?'s off of and give objective, meaningful advice.

------
Kallikrates
A large number of successful developers don't need a current resume, or even a
resume at all, to get work.

